# opinions on substrate



## danonano (Nov 10, 2011)

looking for opinions whether to stick with my 2-tone blue substrate or to switch to a more natural one? 

also...if I switch, should I do it gradually with fish in tank or all at once? I would strongly prefer to leave the fish in the tank.

thanks
Dan


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

Lol someone gave me that color gravel and I thought Ide use it as a base, and put netlea soil on top, worked good, then plants everything poured water it and days after all the blue peice started making appearance, so I plant baby tears to hide them, but I find they look too much like a kids aquarium I love the solid place look with a pond or something in a white sand, but if you wanna get rid of it easily, just add a layer of what ever color you want on top, or shut it down move the fish, and start again

Are those led lights you got? Do you find they grow in the 4 brightest spots more?


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

That's exactly the gravel I chose for my first aquarium. It's a lot of work changing substrate, so I ended up just upgrading the tank, lol.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

While it may seem like more work, it would probably be easiest to remove the plants and fish, drain the water and remove the gravel, fill with cleaned new substrate. Add water replant, and add the fish.
Definitely get rid of the blue gravel; just my opinion.


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

Ive tried changing gravel with water in it.. Got pissed and completely restarted.
Your tank isn't that big, I'd say drain and redo. I've done full gravel swaps with a 45 within a day with fish in a bucket.
Just keep the filters running.
Pros for the restart - replanting looks nice, less stressful for fish, and you would most likely enjoy it more.
Good luck


----------



## SKurj (Oct 26, 2011)

AU naturel is preferred at least by me.

You can do it with the fish in but of course the plants would have to come out. You could get a net and just start scooping the blue out. Before you start though make sure whatever gravel or sand you are going to put in has been rinsed and rinsed and rinsed. 

Once all the blue is out gently put the new stuff in, then put the plants in. 

I'd say its a toss up which would be more stressful fish in a bucket for the couple hours it will take or leaving them in while you do it... probably more stress leaving them in.

I'm thinking of redoing a 46g corner unit, removing gravel and going to sand, but its 2ft deep and a pain with my short arms...


----------



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

yuk to that gravel (which i had the exact same on my first aquarium btw)!!!!

Go with natural color substrate, and pls get rid of that background too, get a black background (or even nothing is better than that), or even paint the outside black. I personnaly have play sand and black wallpaper background. If i could redo, i would have painted it with MATE black, as i hate the reflection. Substrate, sand or gravel, brown/natural/black or even white with some setups where you have mostly rocks is good.

You need to remove your fish from the tank, maybe put them in a 5 gallon bucket (put the water from your tank in it though) and maybe put some plants in it too while doing the changeover, so the fish feel secure.

Good luck on this, the new look will be WELL worth it in the LONG run (even if you somhow happen to lose your fish on your try).


----------



## danonano (Nov 10, 2011)

*update on substrate*

thanks for the opinions

I decided to switch to a more natural colored substrate -- pure water pebbles gemstone creek from BA. I am swapping about a quarter of the gravel during my water changes and replanting. I am separating the old and new substrate with a clear plastic bag which is working well. The fish don't seem stressed at all.

see attached progress pics.

Dan


----------



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

its looking much better already, nice, good choice. 

But get rid of that background too!!!! Put like a black wallpaper background instead, it will make it look so nice, or even try a picture with no wallpaper. You can get the black background from BA, see if you like it at least, its not very expensive.


----------



## danonano (Nov 10, 2011)

zfarsh said:


> its looking much better already, nice, good choice.
> 
> But get rid of that background too!!!! Put like a black wallpaper background instead, it will make it look so nice, or even try a picture with no wallpaper. You can get the black background from BA, see if you like it at least, its not very expensive.


actually, black is on the flip side of that backgroud.....I tried it out and it looked too dark for my liking....may work better with the new substrate.

regards
Dan


----------



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

try it out and take a pic, i wanna see too


----------

